# Caring For My Pregnant Rat?



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Okay, here's the scenario; about 2 weeks ago, I bought two rats, both twins, both 'boys' according to the pet shop breeder. Not only did my poor babies have a bad case of lice, which I luckily noticed two days later, my rat Rupert started to gain a lot of weight. I was a bit worried, as he had different 'parts' (trying not to sound dirty xP) than his brother Edgar. So, after luring him out with some treats, I lift him up and it looks like 'she' swallowed a Ping-Pong ball! Turns out Rupert (or Maya now that Rupert is a she) is a girl, and has probably gotten pregnant from Edgar! I'm a student currently in High School in the UK, and I have quite low funds at the moment. Can anybody give me some advice, maybe some tips on how to take care of little eepers if she does have some? (It won't let me press enter for some reason o.o)


----------



## thenightgoddess

I am not an expert on this but I will help you with the stuff I do know until someone else that knows more comes on. I know you will have to get a separate cage/tank I have heard tanks work better for a nursery for babies you could also use a plastic tote. The male can and probably will impregnate the female again as soon as she gives birth if you were to keep them together. You will want to give her plenty of stuff to nest with and feed her extra protein like eggs. You will also want to start looking for homes for the babies right now they can be weaned and separated from mom at four or five weeks and thats when they should go to new homes that is also around the time you would want to separate the female babies and the mom from the male babies. You should be able to easily tell the difference in gender by then as the males will already have noticeable balls. Do you know how old they are and if they had been living together before? Also a picture of the female would help for us to see how far she is along.


----------



## thenightgoddess

Also you will have to either get the male neutered or the female spayed after in order for them to live together, have two separate cages and keep one of the male babies to keep with your adult male and one female baby to keep with your adult female, or you will have to find a new home for one of the genders and keep a baby of the same gender you are keeping.


----------



## nanashi7

That advice is spot on. 

Go get a large storage tote and make what is calle a bin cage, google it. You'll need to provide extra bedding. Separate her asap as they show right before they pop. It only is 21 days gestation. She'll need on 18% protein either via food or provided protein like eggs, dog kibble, wet cat food, tuna, meat etc. I recommend not giving her a house in the bin - plenty of toys and such, but instead keep the bin covered on three sides at all times. Contact the store and demand help via a birthing cage and food as this sometimes will be provided. 

Put an ad on here and some uk rat groups, publicize the issue. If you can't neuter or spay, you need to rehome mom or dad. You may even find someone nice enough to take mom off your hands for you. This will be best as this is costly. 

Alert your parents. A lot can go wron in birth that requires emergency medical attention. 

Keep the cage clean every three days. 

Now. When you find her spotting, monitor the amount of blood and the time she spends squeezing her sides. Contractions can't last more than thirty minutes before she needs a vet asap. Don't bother her just monitor. 

That will get you through the birthing phase. 

On to nursing. For the first week, don't clean the cage only spot clean. If she is amiable, you may gently hold the pups for a minute or two. If not, remove move in a Tupperware or carrier and then handle them to count and check for health. Babies should have a white belly to indicate they're being fed. Some dying is normal. 

In week two, their fur will come in. Let mama have about twent minutes out and away from them a day. No more than twenty at any time. 

Once their eyes open it's best if they can go to a cage they can climb in but the bar spacing must be 1/4in. 

You can start bringing them out to play for thirty minutes. 

In the third week testicles will appear. Before the fifth week, these boys will need to be away from females or you'll get more rats. Don't just plop them in with dad. 

In week five, you can safely rehome them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Thank you! I have a picture of her, but I can't attach it? I get the image and press attach, but it doesn't respond... ???


----------



## Hey-Fay

Nanashi's advice is perfect. When you go to handle the pups for the first time to be sure all are fed and well, if mum is aggressive towards you then lure her out with a spoonful of yogurt. The first 24 hours only mess with them to count them, make sure they have milk bands and remove any dead ones. 
The next week only try to hold them for minutes at a time. Once their peach fuzz starts to come in take mummy out for 20 to 30 minutes at a time so she can stretch her legs for a while. When she's out for free range play with the bubs, you want them all to be socialized by the time they're eyes are opened. Don't let the babes free range outside of the tank without you're strict supervision.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Thanks everybody for the advice! I didn't know there was an app so I've only just been able to put a picture up o.o But here is Maya, she should be 8 weeks old on Tuesday. 

Would I be able to keep her in with her brother just until tomorrow? I'm going out tomorrow to buy a tank to set up temporarily for her. I'm not too sure how far in she is - can anybody help? (x.x)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

If she's already pregnant and doesn't have the kits tomorrow would work. 

I can't guess how far along since gestation is 21 days. However she doesn't really look pregnant there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

Wow that's really young. Keep a sharp eye on her, she may have complications due to her age.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

We got them both when they were 6 weeks, according to the pet store owner. I guess they thought they were the same sex just because they had similar markings. 

Maya doesn't look very big, since she was so small when we got her. Her stomach is rather big - compared to her brother who is much lighter - but the scales don't pick up the weight. She's definitely a girl; maybe just eating more?

Anyway, I'll update if she does have little pinkies. Maybe I'm overreacting?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

If she's pregnant she'll start grooming away the fur around her nipples. Keep an eye out for that. They still have to be separated ASAP. The longer they're together the higher the chance she'll become pregnant if she's not already.


----------



## Hey-Fay

You don't want to start off with your first rats having pups, especially with a mum that young. Honestly, as much as I loathe to recommend it, i would get Galastrop. It'll end the pregnancy and be much easier on her than having babies so young.


----------



## Korra

I dont think she looks pregnant...but I could be wrong.
Here is a picture of my girl Pandora 2 days before she went into labor. Notice her prominant nipples and very swollen sides.

The pet store she was born in allowed her to be raised around older males and they got her pregnant on her first heat. Pan had to be euthanized due to complications with labor. The E-vet said it was too late for the little 8 week old. Young rat pregnancies can be dangerous. 
I can get you several more pictures of pregnant rats even you need to see a belly comparison. I have fostered several and have lots of pictures. Like I said, your girl could be in the early stages, but I dont THINK she is considering her male cage mate was young as well. Males tend not to really know what to do right at first if they are babies.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Hey-Fay said:


> You don't want to start off with your first rats having pups, especially with a mum that young. Honestly, as much as I loathe to recommend it, i would get Galastrop. It'll end the pregnancy and be much easier on her than having babies so young.


Ok, I'll look around for signs of her grooming herself. God, I wish I wasn't so stupid and had checked myself a little while after I got them. I'll start looking around for a vet who can treat/deal with rats in case there are any complications. Are there any behaviour signs I should look out for?


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Korra said:


> I dont think she looks pregnant...but I could be wrong.
> Here is a picture of my girl Pandora 2 days before she went into labor. Notice her prominant nipples and very swollen sides.
> 
> The pet store she was born in allowed her to be raised around older males and they got her pregnant on her first heat. Pan had to be euthanized due to complications with labor. The E-vet said it was too late for the little 8 week old. Young rat pregnancies can be dangerous.
> I can get you several more pictures of pregnant rats even you need to see a belly comparison. I have fostered several and have lots of pictures. Like I said, your girl could be in the early stages, but I dont THINK she is considering her male cage mate was young as well. Males tend not to really know what to do right at first if they are babies.


That must have been hard. I'm really sorry about your rat.

I have seen Edgar and Maya 'play wrestling'. They'd run around, pounce on eachother and when I peeked in Edgar was laying on top of her, what seemed to be grooming her scruff(?). 

From what I looked up on 'breeding' (please note that I am not intentionally breeding), this fit the description of the 'making babies' process. Should I still get a maternity cage, you know, just in case?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

You can...its always nice to have a smaller cages anyway. It sounds like they were play fighting. Breeding looks a little bit different than playing. It could have been, but like I said, its not 100 percent yet. Like Fay said, galastrop will terminate a pregnancy if there is one. It is all around safer considering this girl is so young. I would have if Pandora's pregnancy hadnt been so far along. 
You might always want to call around and make sure you have vets that will treat exotics in case she is pregnant. She would likely be ok with giving birth, but the same that happened with Pan could happen with her. So you would want someone to be ready to help her.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Korra said:


> You can...its always nice to have a smaller cages anyway. It sounds like they were play fighting. Breeding looks a little bit different than playing. It could have been, but like I said, its not 100 percent yet. Like Fay said, galastrop will terminate a pregnancy if there is one. It is all around safer considering this girl is so young. I would have if Pandora's pregnancy hadnt been so far along.
> You might always want to call around and make sure you have vets that will treat exotics in case she is pregnant. She would likely be ok with giving birth, but the same that happened with Pan could happen with her. So you would want someone to be ready to help her.


That is probably the safer option. I'll see about Galastrop (which means I'll be off to the vet soon) and call my local vet to see if they deal with exotics today when I get the chance. 

As of today, her nippes seem more *there* than they were when I got her. I could just be overreacting to growth, but it seems safer to not take any chances.

She's so small that it's very difficult to compare her to many other rats, but I'm scared she is pregnant and I might lose her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

You'll need to get in soon. Again, very short time carrying kits (3 weeks) so every day counts. Even if they don't think she's pregnant get the galastrop or ask about a spay so she and your male could live together. A spay can also work as galastrop does. If they don't know galastrop, it sometimes goes by another name but it's use to treat false pregnancies in dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

I wasn't actually able to go out today (family dramas; my aunt's in hospital again), but I dug out a 45L storage bin and put some food and water and a lot of Carefresh in it. Should I put some toys and maybe a little igloo in there? I know it's quite bland but I've placed an order for another cage that should arrive in 3-4 weeks (why it takes so long I do not know) and I'm using that for when she's due.

I'm going to call Pets At Home tomorrow morning about getting Edgar and about Galastop.


----------



## Isamurat

Pets at home may not pay for galastrop as they will claim is not licensed for rats or that purpose, which it strictly isnt but it has been tested on rats heavily they just don't bother adopting for the license for rats as they aren't common pets. However what they will do (you may have to threaten them with contacting head office) is provide you with a suitable birthing cage and cage to split of the babies for free. I would get this regardless and then speak to vets locally to try and find one who will perscribe a dose of galastrop, most are willing to try


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Isamurat said:


> Pets at home may not pay for galastrop as they will claim is not licensed for rats or that purpose, which it strictly isnt but it has been tested on rats heavily they just don't bother adopting for the license for rats as they aren't common pets. However what they will do (you may have to threaten them with contacting head office) is provide you with a suitable birthing cage and cage to split of the babies for free. I would get this regardless and then speak to vets locally to try and find one who will perscribe a dose of galastrop, most are willing to try


I got my rats from a pet store in Snodland. I wouldnt have much of a reason to push for a birthing cage, but I may call the breeder I got my two from tomorrow. What does Galastop exactly do? (I'm not trying to be rude, I've never actually heard of Galastop.)


----------



## Hey-Fay

Galastop is a medicine that slows the growth of tumors but it effectively and safely terminates early pregnancies in rats.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Hey-Fay said:


> Galastop is a medicine that slows the growth of tumors but it effectively and safely terminates early pregnancies in rats.


Ok. How early would the pregnancy have to be? My biggest worry is that Maya had been in with Edgar for just over a fortnight. Are there any ways to terminate later pregnancies?


----------



## nanashi7

Not many vets will be willing to terminate late. They'll be able to give a rough guess where she is developmentally. Galastop is supposed to be in first week week and a half. Spaying could be through the second week. 

Since she isn't a pear, she may only be a week or two in ATM which is why time is of the essence. At six weeks she probably was in her first heat. Then it's five days until the next. If you were lucky, she could only be a few days in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Azusanga

Trust me, jump on this fast. I have 16 rats now... 5 adults and 11 babies. You said you separated them, yes? Don't put a house in her cage in case she is pregnant, rattens have been known to have litters on top of them and have babies fall off. Uh oh.

She should have become fertile anywhere from 5-6 weeks, meaning she's either in her 3rd and final week or 2nd, and the middle of her pregnancy. She might be too late for Galastop, but it might be worth a try anyways. Kits have to be separated anywhere from 4.5-5 weeks, and you cannot be a day late at the 5 week mark, I divided mine at 4.7 to give them an extra day with Mom. 

lrYj7BK

Here is Lennon about a day before she gave birth.


----------



## nanashi7

Yep...see my list of 11? Oops litter. Wasn't told about galastop and vet refused a spay. Nobody wanted pet rats and raising them you can't just chuck em to be fed...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Azusanga said:


> Trust me, jump on this fast. I have 16 rats now... 5 adults and 11 babies. You said you separated them, yes? Don't put a house in her cage in case she is pregnant, rattens have been known to have litters on top of them and have babies fall off. Uh oh.
> 
> She should have become fertile anywhere from 5-6 weeks, meaning she's either in her 3rd and final week or 2nd, and the middle of her pregnancy. She might be too late for Galastop, but it might be worth a try anyways. Kits have to be separated anywhere from 4.5-5 weeks, and you cannot be a day late at the 5 week mark, I divided mine at 4.7 to give them an extra day with Mom.
> 
> lrYj7BK
> 
> Here is Lennon about a day before she gave birth.


I'm going to call Pets At Home surgery today, to see if there is anything they can do. If not, I'll try an exotic vet in Gillingham. I think she'll be further along than a week, but I'm not too sure what could be done if she's too far in.

I'll keep an eye on her; see if she does pop.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

I called various exotic vets in my area and Gillingham; none of them were willing to terminate a pregnancy that far in. Although one said they would help her if there are any complications. That is a plus - at least I have a vet that I can call out-of-hours in case of an emergency. They didn't say why they wouldn't -- all they said was it was dangerous for her health. I'm going to take Maya to them later, just to see and discuss what options I have to terminate her pregnancy. Is there any danger to terminating a further along pregnancy?


----------



## Hey-Fay

I'm not sure. But having pups while that young is more dangerous. I would expect that there will be complications if she has them. I usually only suggest terminating if one is very young, very old or has bad health problems. I can see so many things going wrong with this situation


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Hey-Fay said:


> I'm not sure. But having pups while that young is more dangerous. I would expect that there will be complications if she has them. I usually only suggest terminating if one is very young, very old or has bad health problems. I can see so many things going wrong with this situation


Oh, ok. I have been adding extra protein to her diet, such as eggs, to support her a bit. As of today, her belly is bigger and her nipples are showing a bit more. What else can I do to support her growth? How high is the chance of complications at her age?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

The protein is good! Do everything you can to keep her healthy, there's a chance that her and the pups will come out of this alive and fine. I don't mean to throw so much negativity at you, I just want to prepare you for the worst. There's a bout a 50/50 chance that everything will be fine. Give her lots of love and attention, set her up a maternity cage or tank, one that the bubs won't be able to fall out of, and give her lots of bedding. I find that white carefresh works good and when she goes into labor you'll be able to tell due to the blood. 
You also need to be prepared if the pups need to be hand fed. Get some soy based infant formula and a tiny paintbrush just incase. If things go sour then you've got a whole forum full of people who'll give you advice and info and even if things go good we're still here! I hope for the best for the both of you and I look forward to updates on this thread.


----------



## Isamurat

rather than soy based infant formula you can get lactol puppy milk powder in many pet shops like pets at home. It's closer to a rat mums milk. plus mum and babies will enjoy it from a mouse water bottle as they grow. I like mixing it with egg food (bird section) to make a high protien baby friendly porridge when you add warm water that's great for helping wean


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Hey-Fay said:


> The protein is good! Do everything you can to keep her healthy, there's a chance that her and the pups will come out of this alive and fine. I don't mean to throw so much negativity at you, I just want to prepare you for the worst. There's a bout a 50/50 chance that everything will be fine. Give her lots of love and attention, set her up a maternity cage or tank, one that the bubs won't be able to fall out of, and give her lots of bedding. I find that white carefresh works good and when she goes into labor you'll be able to tell due to the blood.
> You also need to be prepared if the pups need to be hand fed. Get some soy based infant formula and a tiny paintbrush just incase. If things go sour then you've got a whole forum full of people who'll give you advice and info and even if things go good we're still here! I hope for the best for the both of you and I look forward to updates on this thread.


Thank you! I'm not sure about hand-rearing, as I have school, but that's the danger of breeding, isn't it? (By the way, I haven't thrown them together to make babies; Maya was mis-sexed by the pet store.)

At the moment, Mayas in the maternity tank licking herself 'down-under' (that was terrible, I'm sorry). I think she might only have a few, since she's just over the palm of my hand. I may be wrong -- she could pop 20 out of there. 

I'm concerned about little Edgar. He's all by himself. Should I get him a cage-mate now, or should I wait until Maya has had the pups to put a boy in when they're weaned?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I know you didn't/don't have the intention to breed, accidents happen to the best of us. And I laughed at the down under part lol
A small litter is likely, and prefered to be honest. Are you going to keep Edger and Maya? Or just one?


----------



## Isamurat

I would get edgar a friend or rehome, assuming the babies are born soon and safely he will still be alone for a good 7 weeks, thats a long time for a baby in such an important phase for development.

In terms of litter size, there are no guarantees, I hope you get a small one but young rats are surprisingly fertile... where are you in the uk, if your anywhere near me I have a couple spare cages I coild lend you to save some money, im in preston in the north west.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

I think Maya is due/should be due tonight, I'm not sure how to tell. What does a rat going into labour look like and act like? She's in a corner, licking and grooming herself. Today, her stomach is lower and out above her vagina. I watched a coiple of videos on rats in labour and giving birth, but it didn't explain the stages before. Please help? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

They tend to get more nest bound very soon before and then it's best to leave the room and leave them to it. You should hear eeping noises when the babies are born, id give it an hour or two after that to make sure she's done before tempting mum of the next with some good then checking the babies are alright


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

No babies *yet* and I managed to get her out from under her nest with treats to take these photos. They're reaally bad photos but I tried ;-; How long do you think she has?

Atm, Edgars trying to be Spiderman and Mays is building up her nest more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Her stomach is flatter today... Has she lost them? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

She doesn't look pregnant in the first 2 photos to me, her nipples aren't nearly visible enough and her belt looks fairly normal, it might be the angle though. Hopefully she isn't pregnant at all.


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Isamurat said:


> She doesn't look pregnant in the first 2 photos to me, her nipples aren't nearly visible enough and her belt looks fairly normal, it might be the angle though. Hopefully she isn't pregnant at all.


All I can do is pray, to be honest.

I might need to rehome them, due to a serious allergic reaction rash to either them or something else down my front, but Maya could be pregnant and I can't just give away a pregnant rat so someone with little experience with rats. So there's that.

It is most likely the angle. Her weight today is 95g (not sure if that means anything or not. 5 days ago she weighed 75g. She could just be growing up, then again she's been in contact with Edgar who is definitely sexually mature.

Are there anymore signs or changes in traits that could mean she's pregnant? I'm not too sure how to tell ._.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Today I could feel something moving in Maya's belly, and she looks like a pear from bird's eye view. Not sure if that means anything or not...

Should I add anything to her diet? Her regular food is Pets At Home Rat Nuggets (I went against muelsi). I feed her an egg every so often, about every other day. We're going out to the pet store tomorrow to see about another rat to keep Edgar company. 

Is there anything I could keep an eye out for in her! Sorry about all the questions, I'm not too sure what I'm doing and I've only ever taken care of pregnant dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

How is she?


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Sorry for being away so long; school work finally kicked me up the arse :3 BUT ANYWHOO... my rat did have babies! They are currently 10 days old. The reason why I was gone was because sorting out neutering Edgar was a long, long process, but we finally found somebody in Surrey who was able to do it! Maya had 5 babies; 2 boys, 3 girls. They are all healthy, except for one, which seems to have opened its eye a tad bit early... I know they open their eyes at around two weeks, but one of my boys seems to have opened one of his! I went away for the weekend, and I came back today. Its not swollen or dirty or oozing. (He did have a scratch there before his fur started to come through) What should I do about him?


----------



## PierceTheBlackVeiledSiren

Here's a picure just in case c:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat

rats open there eyes between 10 and 14 days so don't worry about it. Ideally she needs a higher protien food than she is on now. Try getting some fish dog kibble and mixing one scoop for every 9 of nuggets into a seperate box. This makes the protien levels better. Also feed her lotsof dark green leafy stuff like kale and dandilion. Now the babies are starting to move around more and see I would offer her a shallow bowl of egg food (in the parrot Isle) mixed with a bit of lactol powder (dog health Isle) and made into a sloppy mush with some warm water. The babies will start trying that when they escape the nest


----------



## Zabora

Congrats on the babies! You were lucky it wasnt a huge litter. Babies open their eyes at about 10-14 days so your fine as stated before. You are gonna have a blast watching them.


----------

